# Runny Poops on Walks



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Not the most pleasent subject I know.
Sorry for all the detail but at home when Bailey poops is always small, blackish colour and firm. On walks it is always brown, very soft, very runny but is still small. Any ideas? Was thinking perhaps the excitment of a walk, but it is always very very runny am fed up of asking for water because it is pretty much impossible to pick up 

Also on walks Bailey eats EVERYTHING sticks, stones, leaves, plastic, wood, plants, feathers anything! He is sick after most walks because he has ate stuff I didn`t know he had! I know hes a puppy but is there any way I can stop this?

Thanks


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

cali some times has runny walkies poos I think its excitment but am not sure.

As for eating things I would work on a strong leave comand and keep a good eye on him when out and about.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I've asked this question before as both mine are the same... if it's normal any other time, it's just the excitement


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Biggles sometimes has a runny poop on a walk when he's particularly bouncy so I think it's excitement

I carry a small baggy of cat litter to sprinkle on runny poops, leave a couple mins and then pick up as usual


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

If it is that loose you need water I would say a vet visit is in order.


If he eays everything he could have picked up a bug or bacteria that needs checking.

Alfie was the same as a puppy with his toilet and he had two bad infections of giardia and camplyobactor.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rusty has loose poo's on walks. First one is fine and then it goes downhill from there- I'm 100% sure it is excitement for him. They are also very sloppy and would be difficult to pick up!

If he is not walked or we go somewhere like an agility show he doesn't produce any loose poo's.... just one solid one in the morning


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

As the others have said, loose stools on a walk (when they are fine at other times) is generally just excitement. You could always carry a small bottle of water of your own to swish them away if you do not want to ask for any. 

However, if he is eating everything like that on walks and you are unable to stop him, that's incredibly dangerous. I would suggest investing in a lightweight basket muzzle to use on him to prevent him picking up things to eat until you have installed a fool proof ''leave'' - or keep him on a lead, or very nearby, so you can keep a very close eye on him.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

When I asked my vet she said it could be stress related.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie used to have a runnier but pick up able poo when we first got to agility. It took about 6 weeks of lessons until she didnt lol.

If I was finding on my normal daily walks my dog had poos where I had to carry water I would be getting a vet check. 

I wouldnt expect Millie to always be in a high enough state of excitement on a walk which we do regularly as she is at say agility or a show. 

I couldnt live with the embaressment of constant runny poos


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

It could be excitement possibly. Does it happen every time or only if you walk somewhere different? Bow does this if he goes somewhere new but the rest of the time is ok


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine never does it in the garden and each one on a walk gets runnier. The vet said it was probably stress as she thought he was highly strung. Probably down to the fact he whimpered and cried like he was badly hurt when he had to have an injection and she'd only just got to the stage of putting the needle near him... I tried probiotics and they didn't make any difference. It can't be his diet as my other dog is fine.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pixieandbow said:


> It could be excitement possibly. Does it happen every time or only if you walk somewhere different? Bow does this if he goes somewhere new but the rest of the time is ok


All the time. Will give the vets a call tomorrow and although it is my last resort will consider a muzzle if nesacarry.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> All the time. Will give the vets a call tomorrow and although it is my last resort will consider a muzzle if nesacarry.


If he is truly eating everything as you say and is off lead then I would give a muzzle some serious thought -not as a permanent feature but just in till you can train a firm 'leave' command.

Plus it does no harm to be accustomed to wearing one.

If Bailey manages to eat something harmful which you havnt noticed it could be very very dangerous.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> If he is truly eating everything as you say and is off lead then I would give a muzzle some serious thought -not as a permanent feature but just in till you can train a firm 'leave' command.
> 
> Plus it does no harm to be accustomed to wearing one.
> 
> If Bailey manages to eat something harmful which you havnt noticed it could be very very dangerous.


Thanks  We`ll see how we get on.


----------



## alice2012 (Oct 6, 2012)

shadow is exactly the same....Normal poo's at home and soon as we go for a walk it's completely changed. Makes it near enough impossible to pick up


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Zimba had this sometimes, we call it excitapoo


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Polimba said:


> Zimba had this sometimes, we call it excitapoo


Haha love it


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bum slugs for us too after the first one or two!!


----------

